# Wading Through The $$$$



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Comrades ,

just spent the last hour wading through the USSR, redials, franken, bastardized so called watches on the bay, it is becoming a minefield,

Please this is not an Ebay bashing post, I LIKE EBAY, full-stop!

But there are some ballroom dancers peddling some crap! It is hard work shifting the $hit 

Rant over................









Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Would most of them be from a country beginning with the letter 'U'? :derisive:

I'm also seriously considering putting submariner-type bezels on Vostok Amphibias for a living. With normal bezel Â£20-Â£30. With sub bezel Â£80+ :jawdrop:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn't that the truth Martin.

Alas I don't feel I have enough knowledge in the hobby yet to buy from the bay.

I really fancy a Poljot Aviator for my collection.

I saw this 250951778889 but decided against it as I wasn't really sure what I was buying. This is the second time it's been listed.

Unfortunately the bay does seem to harbour a lot of unscrupulous people willing to part me from my hard earned.

I will have my Poljot eventually, I'd rather bide my time for a reliable source.

Daz.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

martinzx said:


> But there are some ballroom dancers peddling some crap!


That's no way to talk about Mel


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Daz,

that Poljot looks ok to me, if a bit expensive - I've seen very simliar Maktimes at much lower prices. Never heard of the seller before but he does have very good feedback. Had a quick flick through his collection and nothing there seems too dodgy - I'm sure one of the more experienced Russian watch guys will let you know one way or the other 

Alternatively, try poljot24.de or vostok-watches.com - both well regarded sellers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Hi Daz,
> 
> that Poljot looks ok to me, if a bit expensive - I've seen very simliar Maktimes at much lower prices. Never heard of the seller before but he does have very good feedback. Had a quick flick through his collection and nothing there seems too dodgy - I'm sure one of the more experienced Russian watch guys will let you know one way or the other
> 
> Alternatively, try poljot24.de or vostok-watches.com - both well regarded sellers.


Same opinion here. It's a 2010 Aviator I (caseback is a mix of Poljot and Volmax Aviator) * . That seller does have some dodgy ones but only on his website, not ebay (Burans an Kirovas redialed as Tutima and Hanhart). He has a few bargains from time to time, worth of gambling the possible duty taxes. The Patriot Volmax are a good example, although the nicer ones are now gone.

* Dang it... he used to have a 2010 model but that is the older, 100% Poljot thing.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Comrades ,
> 
> just spent the last hour wading through the USSR, redials, franken, bastardized so called watches on the bay, it is becoming a minefield,
> 
> ...


Martin,

Being one of the small minority who thinks 'Strictly Come Dancing' is rubbish, I love the link with "crap watch peddlers"







.

I hope you get better luck from now on, personally I find sorting the good watches from the dubious challenging rather than frustrating.

Alan


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mutley said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > But there are some ballroom dancers peddling some crap!
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Would most of them be from a country beginning with the letter 'U'? :derisive:


Yes it would, having said that I have bought some nice example from there also 



Worzel said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Comrades ,
> ...


Normally I dont find it as challenging but yesterday I did  must have been in a bad mood.................


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Ebay is a challenge full stop. Has anyone ever picked up a genuine bargain?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

martinzx said:


> Hi Comrades ,
> 
> But there are *some ballroom dancers *peddling some crap! It is hard work shifting the $hit
> 
> ...


AS a fully paid up member of the United Kingdom Association of Professional Teachers of Dance (Ballroom Branch) and also the National Dance Teachers Association (America) [ballroom, Latin and American Smooth ] - - I distinctly resemble that remark :lol: :rofl2:

See my similar posting about the Ukraine sellers and re-dials, cases and movements "marrying" to produce "Voctobedarakerhoffvolna" pieces - -  shocking, but as long as folks buy 'em, they'll make 'em and sell 'em!

Take your partners please for a Russian Military Two Step - - you do it faster and with straight legs! :lol:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Would most of them be from a country beginning with the letter 'U'? :derisive:
> 
> I'm also seriously considering putting submariner-type bezels on Vostok Amphibias for a living. With normal bezel Â£20-Â£30. With sub bezel Â£80+ :jawdrop:


Same goes for eBay USA. I was also thinking of putting my subs on for about the same price range! You ever notice that when you put on (or buy) a different/scarce/ rare watch and get adecent price. They come out of the woodwork, usually at lower prices!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys, I came on this thread to discuss the minefield that is eBay and some how I was bullied into buying a Poljot Aviator 

Seriously thanks for your help guys I wasn't my intention to buy the watch but the voices in my head made me do it.

Getting back to the subject thread, I have got some good bargains on eBay. But they were all local searches with local pick up only and also not watch related. 

It would be nice to hear of some eBay gems you have scored for a song.

I'll make sure I post a thread of my new Russian acquisition.

Thanks again.

Daz.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Martin,i know where youre coming from,it definately is a minefield,but then i think it always has been, to a lesser extent.I remember when i first started collecting Russian watches, several years ago,you always had to seperate the wheat from the chaff,although i suppose there were more bargains to be had,due to the lack of overall knowledge at the time.

Having said that,there are still bargains to be had,recently, i have had a couple of decent buys,one a 29j Poljot Automatic for Â£20,[photo`s on my blog].

And ,i have just received this Sturmanskie,of a charming seller in Finland,it had clear photos,but with no movement shot,but was listed as cal;3133,although these particular cases came with both 3133 and 31659 caliber,imagine my surprise when it turned out to have a hacking cal;31659.the seller also made it clear in the listing that the chronograph function was not working correctly,i managed to reset the hands by a combination of adjusting cam screws at the back and manualy adjusting them.

It is now working correctly,i have enclosed the sellers photos,i will be taking a full set of my own at the weekend,including movement,when i have some light.










By rosieprobert at 2011-12-13










By rosieprobert at 2011-12-13


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Martin,i know where youre coming from,it definately is a minefield,but then i think it always has been, to a lesser extent.I remember when i first started collecting Russian watches, several years ago,you always had to seperate the wheat from the chaff,although i suppose there were more bargains to be had,due to the lack of overall knowledge at the time.
> 
> Having said that,there are still bargains to be had,recently, i have had a couple of decent buys,one a 29j Poljot Automatic for Â£20,[photo`s on my blog].
> 
> ...


That is true Russ, the bargains are there,

but more chaff than wheat these days 

Ive seen the 29J Poljot on your blog its a peach & the Sturmanskie is truly stunning! & a hacking cal;31659.

Well done mate ! I am happy for you :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------

